# ReUsable Milk filters



## Bedste (Aug 15, 2011)

I am using disposable milk filters that cost about $8 for 100..  Is there any such thing as reusable filters that I can wash in between?


----------



## mydakota (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep. Cheesecloth.  Not as sanitary as the disposable though, but it's what folks used before disposable filters were around.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 15, 2011)

I use this  gold mesh coffee filter.  It fits down in the funnel and works great, plus it lasts a long time.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 15, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I use this  gold mesh coffee filter.  It fits down in the funnel and works great, plus it lasts a long time.


That is exactly what I use.  I got it at the grocery store in the coffee section.  A funnel for it is sold separately but don't buy it, use a "normal" funnel.  The funnel made for it is meant to slow the water down so it stays with the coffee grounds longer and drips into the mug.....you want your milk to run into your bottle much more quickly!

Soak it in white vinegar on occasion as the proteins will build up on it over time.  You can also put it in the top rack of the dishwasher.  I usually replace it each season but you probably could keep one going longer.

My mother used cheesecloth and had to  boil it.  As did my grandmother, great grandmother, great great grandmother, great great great grandmother.......


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 15, 2011)

I use some loose weave linen that was leftover scraps.  I keep a bunch of them and wash them in hot between washings then microwave before using.  I started doing it before I knew better but it hasn't killed me yet.  I remembered my aunt doing somthing similar when I was little so I figured that was the "correct" way and went with it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 15, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I use the stainless mini-strainer (just the funnel part) from Hoegger or if that's not available I'll use a regular canning jar funnel.


----------



## Spitchtara (Aug 16, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about using a canning jar funnel. Glad to hear someone else do the same.


----------

